# Bedroom to Dry Darkroom Conversion Project



## 480sparky

And so it begins.  

Having mulled it over, I decided to convert a spare bedroom into a dry darkroom. My goal is to have a 'permanent' darkroom set up, but one that can easily be dismantled should the need for the space require it be a bedroom again. So after a bit of planning, measuring and scheming, the project was commenced.  I started last night cleaning some of the stuff out, and this morning took the bed apart.

My biggest issue is a window on a south-facing wall, making it light-tight and all.  But I didn't want a permanent cover.  So I stopped by the local fabric store and picked up some black felt, and a couple 2x2s at Home Depot.  I cut the 2x2's to fit snugly in the window opening, holding the black felt up... basically it's all friction-fit.  As expected, it doesn't stop all the light,







but I have some old paneling laying around that I will screw to the 2x2s to complete the light trap.  The felt is more to seal around the perimeter of the makeshift frame.

Once this is done, I will simply lean the bed up against that part of the wall & window.  Then I will start building some simple 2x4/plywood work areas, one to hold the enlarger and another for the various trays.  The enlarger will be on the left side of the image, and the trays between it and the corner.


----------



## gsgary

I use my small bedroom and wash the prints in the bathroom


----------



## 480sparky

I'll use a fourth tray for a preliminary rinse, then do a final in the bathroom while cleaning the trays.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> I'll use a fourth tray for a preliminary rinse, then do a final in the bathroom while cleaning the trays.


Use large plastic bin instead of tray. Holds more water which is better for preliminary rinse, it's also easier to carry without spilling.


----------



## 480sparky

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use a fourth tray for a preliminary rinse, then do a final in the bathroom while cleaning the trays.
> 
> 
> 
> Use large plastic bin instead of tray. Holds more water which is better for preliminary rinse, it's also easier to carry without spilling.
Click to expand...


I have some 11x14 trays I use for prerinse.  Water from there will be poured into a bucket for MUCH easier disposal in the bathroom.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use a fourth tray for a preliminary rinse, then do a final in the bathroom while cleaning the trays.
> 
> 
> 
> Use large plastic bin instead of tray. Holds more water which is better for preliminary rinse, it's also easier to carry without spilling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have some 11x14 trays I use for prerinse.  Water from there will be poured into a bucket for MUCH easier disposal in the bathroom.
Click to expand...

That's swell, but I am talking about 10 liters of water versus 2. Unless you empty the tray every 5-6 prints the amount of fixer in this small tray will grow. and when it gets between layers of raisin it is worst to get it out, than from FB paper.


----------



## 480sparky

I rarely make more than 4-5 prints a session.  So that's not an issue.

Window successfully darkened.

Carcass for workspace built.






Gonna cut the plywood before it gets too dark, then call it good for the night.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> I rarely make more than 4-5 prints a session.  So that's not an issue.


 You win (this way).


----------



## 480sparky

Plywood tops installed, and most of the gear has been hauled in.


----------



## timor

Looks good !


----------



## PWhite214

My 'wet table' is two folding saw horses with plywood.  Easy to fold up and store it I had to.  I laid 2 x 4 on the floor around the base and made a containment basin with heavy duty plastic.  There will be a spill sometime.

Phil


----------



## Designer

IMO you need to get with an electrician to install some more outlets.  

Oh, and either make one a switched outlet or have a dedicated point for the safelight(s).


----------



## KenC

When you're not using the extra bedroom as a darkroom you could rent it out to photographers nostalgic for the smell of developer.


----------



## 480sparky

Designer said:


> IMO you need to get with an electrician to install some more outlets.
> 
> Oh, and either make one a switched outlet or have a dedicated point for the safelight(s).



I only need on receptacle.  Enlarger and safelight are controlled with the timer.


----------



## JustJazzie

ohh! Ill be following this project. Its looking spectacular! A darkroom has always been on my wish-list, but seems impractical right now. The darkroom was always my favorite part of photography when I shot film. It is so cathartic inside.


----------



## PWhite214

Designer said:


> IMO you need to get with an electrician to install some more outlets.
> 
> Oh, and either make one a switched outlet or have a dedicated point for the safelight(s).



I suspect that "Sparky" might have an electrician near by 

Phil


----------



## timor

So much excitement about a simple darkroom. Well, with an impressive enlarger. That feels good. 
How about such  a thing
This Basement Darkroom from 1975 Was Designed to Look Like the Bridge of a Spaceship
or so simple like here
My Heath Robinson darkroom
or as serious as this
Joe DeMaio s Darkroom
Yet anything can bring a real satisfaction.


----------



## 480sparky

These days, ANY darkroom should invoke excitement.


----------



## timor

He he, for many it is still old, ugly, outdated, stinking, low tech (and any other pejorative thing you can think of) thing.


----------



## 480sparky

timor said:


> He he, for many it is still old, ugly, outdated, stinking, low tech (and any other pejorative thing you can think of) thing.



Maybe.  But once they see the ways film is better than digital, some readily embrace it.


----------



## timor

No, they won't. Everything digital is better. For many reasons. One is no need for that darkroom. But there is a need for new, shiny and very expensive, do all automatically, camera. It must be better.  Right ?


----------



## 480sparky

With today's philosophy, 'easier' equates to 'better'.  And sadly, many today wouldn't recognize 'better' if it bit 'em on the azz.


----------



## timor

Looks this way.. All, what matters is just own development. People are doing sports, playing chess, doing precision scale modelling or painting. All this require sweat and learning. But digital photography seems such an easy way to impress other people...


----------



## 480sparky

I'm not out to impress anyone.  I just recall the fun times I had working under the Magic Orange Light back in the 70's and 80's.  It's very relaxing for me, and I enjoy the technical challenge as well as the artistic side.

I did, however, impress the neighbor's grandkids a few weeks ago when I had them over to watch me make a print.


----------



## gsgary

And just think there is no need to upgrade like you do with computers when you get a camera with more MP's and it's much cheaper and more fun, I've been in my darkroom tonight and I'm totally chilled out now


----------



## 480sparky

Everything is pretty much done.  I just need to tidy up the cords and I'm ready to get going.I built a little cabinet to hold the small stuff, and added a couple shelves.  I found a new/old stock light, so I got some zip cord and a pull chain for it.







I also found an old radio/CD player.  It may or may not work, but if it does I can at least enjoy some oldies while souping things up.


----------



## ByronBrant

Sweet setup.


----------



## timor

You are fast ! Now get some good Kodak developers.


----------



## timor

Sparky, this Beseler doesn't afford any space for the contrast filters above the negative ?


----------



## Dave442

Is that a Beseler 45? It should have a slot for a gelatin filter up top like on my old 23CII. Looks like that even has the motor to raise and lower that monster. Good thing my stuff is packed up a few thousand miles away.
See if you can find a paper safe, sure beats pulling paper out of the box even if it is just a few prints per session.


----------



## 480sparky

There's a space for some sort of filter above the neg, but there's also a drawer under it for the 2½" square filters.  The slider portion is missing, but I can still push the filters in and have fashioned a wire hook to pull them back out with.

Been looking for a paper safe, but MY GAWD everyone thinks they're made of gold instead of molded plastic.  And then they want $30+ for shipping.  INSANE!

I also need a good easel.


----------



## Gary A.

Nice. You're lucky I'm not your neighbor ... I'd probably move in. (I'd bring wine though.)


----------



## 480sparky

I have a sneaky suspicion that it will get used by someone else.  I won't mention any names (*cough*Byron*cough*) here on the (*cough*Brant*cough*)  forum, though.


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> You are fast ! Now get some good Kodak developers.


Get Rollei APN developer


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## timor

That's you, Sparky ? You are as bold as my. Almost 
I don't have sound right now, but some questions. How many timers do you have ? You should have one, Gra-Lab the best, for timing development. You should agitate by rocking the tray and do not touch wet prints with your fingers until they are in the water, if you have to. You are transferring chemicals, that's one and eventually you will ruin print by smudging fixer or developer on dry paper when putting it under enlarger. Big bucket of water has own uses in dry darkroom; you can rinse your hands in case of mishap. 
Later I will know, what you are talking about.


----------



## 480sparky

Two timers.  One for the enlarger, and one on my smartphone for developing.

I didn't have to worry about chemicals on my fingers as this was the last print for the night.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> Two timers.  One for the enlarger, and one on my smartphone for developing.
> 
> I didn't have to worry about chemicals on my fingers as this was the last print for the night.


This is a lame excuse, man. Never ever. Who knows, you might develop allergy to metol.
So, for haw long you are souping prints in developer ?


----------



## timor

Now I have a sound. Alright man, you are as crazy as my !
Put underneath the trays some plastic bag to guard from spills. With such a flapping of prints soon everything will be looking like speckled hen.


----------



## 480sparky

timor said:


> .......So, for haw long you are souping prints in developer ?



Since 1974.  Why?


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......So, for haw long you are souping prints in developer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1974.  Why?
Click to expand...

NS man, smartphone battery do not last that long !


----------



## 480sparky

Um......... I didn't have a smartphone in 1974............ 

But my process is 60 seconds in the developer, 10 seconds in the stop bath, and 60 in the fixer (1+4).


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> Um......... I didn't have a smartphone in 1974............
> 
> But my process is 60 seconds in the developer, 10 seconds in the stop bath, and 60 in the fixer (1+4).


It seemed to me, that you were pulling my leg. 
So, you doing that by the book. Well, you have Ilford RC paper, right ?


----------



## gsgary

Is that long enought in the developer ? Mine says 2 minutes


----------



## timor

Well, 1 to 2 min for Ilford RC. I prefer less exposure and longer development to, but really doesn't matter, it's only Ilford RC.


----------



## 480sparky

Developing time depends on your mix ratio as well as the developer itself.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> Developing time depends on your mix ratio as well as the developer itself.


Not with Ilford RC papers.


----------



## 480sparky

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Developing time depends on your mix ratio as well as the developer itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with Ilford RC papers.
Click to expand...


Ilford disagrees.


----------



## timor

Oh God ! I DIDN'T KNOW THAT !!
BS ! Ilford RC contain own developing agents in the emulsion. You can develop them in drain opener or TSP. No need for developer, keep your Bromophen for the real Ilford paper, the FB, where you can see the influence of different dev. formulas.
I bet you, now you think I am crazier than you. 
Get this:
NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Variable Contrast RC Paper - Traditional Black-and-White Photo Papers
or this:
Ultrafine Silver Eagle Fiber Base Varigrade - Traditional Black-and-White Photo Papers
Costs 2.5 times less than Ilford and it is 2.5 times better. Also contains dev agents in emulsion, but it is much more manageable and has better, thicker base and better tones.


----------



## 480sparky

I prefer to 'get' what I can 'get' locally.  We have a real brick-n-mortar camera store here (two, actually, but one doesn't stock much, they just say 'we can order that for you'), and I'd rather they stay in business.


----------



## timor

That's up to you. My local store doesn't want to be in the film business. Prices are ridicullous. And that is OK. I rather have good New York store serious about business, than local people, who treat me as annoyance.
And you ask them to get for you stuff you want and let see.


----------

